# Funky Yeast Blend for a Hoppy Red Rye Saison?



## Fat Bastard (18/2/15)

I'm working on a hoppy red rye saison recipe at the moment, and the first version is nowhere near as funky as I'd like it. The hops overpower any esters from the 3711 and it tastes like a super dry red IPA, which is not the effect I'm going for. Would like to use something that brings rom funkadelic delights to the table with this one, so was looking at some of the Yeastbay blends and similar offerings from the others.

Any suggestions?

Cheers,

FB


----------



## Fat Bastard (18/2/15)

Was looking at the Yeastbay Saison/Brett blend. Or something similar. It needs to cut through the 70 odd IBU of Citra and Mosaic and lend something that will free your mind and your ass will follow.

Anyone used it?


----------



## Mardoo (18/2/15)

There are a few reviews of Yeastbay strains here. Pretty inspiring yeasts by the sound of it.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/81654-the-yeast-bay-strains/


----------



## Fat Bastard (23/2/15)

Yeah, I'm pretty much sold on using one of them... Just sampling the beer now and it definately needs some more funk. The saison esters are well masked by the Citra/Mosaic combo. It needs a bit more rye character too.

Barleyman are completely sold out, so it looks like I might have to wait a while to re brew!


----------



## Fat Bastard (11/6/15)

So, I've got me some of that funky Yeastbay Saison/Brett blend.

How the funk do I use it? Just dump the stuff in the fermenter and let it ferment out as per normal, or do I have to let it sit for a while? Never used bugs before.

All advice gladly etc...


----------



## Tony (11/6/15)

The bugs will take some time to work their magic.

genuine funk takes time unfortunately. It wont be a 4 weeks grain to brain project.

3711 only ever gave me lemon when i used it. Perhaps try the belgian saison strain but it scares most brewers as it stalls.
for success you have to keep it over 28 deg and forget about even checking it for about 2 or 3 months.

I have a lambic and a flanders red thats been sitting rotting under a layer of "something resembling mould" for 2.5 years now
I will bottle them one day


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/6/15)

I have some w1728...in.the fridge for 12mnths....should I go to the garage and open it.....


----------



## Fat Bastard (11/6/15)

Bugger. Was hoping I could get some funk off it before the dry hop charge started fading. Mind you I'm not looking for bulk funk, just a little something to make more interesting.

Didn't know that the Belgian saison strain was bad for stalling... I've hit one in the non temp controlled fridge now, it's been there 2 weeks and still dropping, very slowly. When I kept it at 27 it was done in 2 weeks.


----------



## hirschb (6/7/15)

Long story short: read the Michael Tonsmeire book: American Sour Beers. Tons of info about brewing with brett.
Two things to note:
1) The Yeast bay saison/brett blend isn't overwhelmingly funky. If you want heavy funk, use some White labs or Wyeast Brett Brux. Adding bottle dregs from funky beers will also work. If you just want light funk, TYB should be fine.
2) While hops generally fade quickly in beer (especially when exposed to oxygen), something special happens when brett is involved. Brett often acts to preserve hops flavor/aroma (in part by sucking up oxygen), but also by altering some of the compounds produced by hops, which often results in the production of glycosides. These hop/brett interactions can be really weird and unpredictable. Depending on the combo of hop & brett strains, you could get all sorts of results. This is an area of brewing that is still very poorly understood. I've drunk 9 month+ dry hopped brett beers that were wonderful, but it's going to depend on the exact combo of hops and brett. Citra and Mosaic tend to play well with brett. My suggestion to you is to bottle the beer at 2-4 months (or longer.... just make sure final gravity has stabilized) and then sample the bottles over time. The first few might not be particularly great, but after several months you might find that the bottles are starting to shine.


----------



## Fat Bastard (10/8/15)

Thanks for the top reply hirsch! I've finally got around to kicking this one off, I wasn't going to bottle it, as I'm far too lazy to clean any, but now you've got me thinking.

It'll get 6 weeks in the fermenter before I even think about dry hopping, and was then going to keg, giving it a couple of weeks on the gas at ambient to carbonate. I may bottle at least some of it. Will update in a few months. The way it's going, the yeast will be done by the end of the week, the blowoff is foaming the starsan!

Cheers,
FB


----------



## Fat Bastard (24/9/15)

Anyway, it's been 6 weeks in the fermenter now, and having taken the lid off to dry hop, I've witnessed with my own eyes the Brett B pellicle. I'd be worried if i didn't search the term on google images first!

Anyway, it's changed quite a bit in flavour over the last couple of weeks. Two weeks ago it was quite "bretty", and I wasn't sure if I liked it or not. Since then it's mellowed a bit, dropped by .005 to 1.001 and it's quite nice, if somewhat more funky than I expected. I dumped 60g each of Citra & Mosaic and will keg it in 10 days time.

Can't wait to taste the finished product!


----------



## contrarian (29/9/15)

Without Brett I've managed a decent amount of funk from the wyeast farmhouse ale especially when pushing the temp up to the high 20s. Haven't played with Brett yet but it is on he to do list for some summer saisons.


----------

